# Sprinkled Baking Soda for Odor Control?



## canine14 (Feb 22, 2006)

I have an appr. 10x12 covered pen attached to my coop so the chickens can go outside. This is until I move in 2 months and can free range again because I will be rid of my present by-law crazy neighbor who threatens to report me each time one chicken so much as sniffs at the fence. The pen is getting a bit nasty from all the rain and the poo. I have tried using hay and grass clippings to line the pen but that composts into mud in no time. The odor is getting bad. Can I spread baking soda on the ground first before I cover the whole area with shavings? I think shavings are the best bet for the outside too at this point. Because the chickens scratch around outside, I am not sure if baking soda is a good idea or not. Is there anything else I can use? The chickens are layers so I can't use chemicals. 

Thanks.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Spread some ag lime. Can you get some sand or wood chips?


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

A big load of shredded brush/branches from a tree trimming company would do the trick. Some companies will deliver it for free just to get rid of it.


----------



## eggzackly (Apr 14, 2011)

How many chickens do you have?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I wouldn't put shavings anywhere that's wet, since they will just hold the moisture.

Sand would allow drainage, and Ag lime (Calcium Carbonate) like Cyng sugested will help with odor

Do NOT use Hydrated Lime (Calcium Hydroxide)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Peat moss will work too. I used it when I had my ducks.


----------



## canine14 (Feb 22, 2006)

I have about 20 chickens now. As I said, I am moving soon so this is temporary. I don't believe in confining my birds.

I will try the sand. Not sure I can find wood chips. I can look for ag lime at the feed shops.

Thank you!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

wood chips work great for me, but then I only have 4 confined birds, not 20. You need something with a lot of carbon to offset the nitrogen from the poo


----------



## canine14 (Feb 22, 2006)

It is only 6 more weeks (I actually calculated) so I am not worried about long-term. I just want the birds to have a nicer outside pen. They also have free access to a massive coop.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I am using something that is used for stalls and used by kennels. Stal-dry I think. The birds have holes where they like to roll and dust. I just toss a cup of the stuff into the area and boy do they go to town. I noticed they aren't scratching as much, so it must be working. I sprinkled some in the kennel where my chicks and thier moms are brooding and they knew what to do..it was so cute watching all 8 of them fluff and roll. great entertainment.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

I was also told that ag lime works great.


----------

